# FreeBSD on a ASUS P6T Motherboard



## poettler_ric (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,

I want to build a server for my home network mainly funtioning as network storage and additionally as webserver, torrent client, some experiments and so on. One big concern for me is the noise, because this server will be placed in my living room.
At the moment I plan the Server with a ASUS P6T motherboard and a Intel i7 cpu.
My friend told me, that the motherboard supports Intel's "Digital Thermal Sensor" technology.

My question now is, whether this will only work under Windows, or whether this will work under FreeBSD, too and I will be able (or the BIOS does that anyway) to slow down the cpu fan (or even turn it off).

Does anyone know something more or has some experience with this board?

Thanks for your answers in advance.

bye
richi


----------



## User23 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am sorry to say that, but you dont read your manual.

Download it from asus.com and watch in the BIOS Section: Harware Monitor

There you will find the options the chipset will give you to control the fans, including CPU fan. So it doesnt matter what system u will install on that PC.


----------



## poettler_ric (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for pointing this out. I think this fits my needs.

bye
richi


----------

